# Will weeds planted on the beach grow?



## Gleo (Apr 28, 2020)

I planted some weeds on a small beach and I've been hoping they would grow to fill size but not spread because weeds won't naturally grow on the beach. I figured since you could plant them the ones you planted would at least grow to full size... But it's been a few ig days and nothing has happened yet. Will they ever grow?


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes. My older brother planted a baby one on my beach and it started to grow and spread after a few days. He said that he was starting the infection in my town


----------



## Gleo (Apr 28, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yes. My older brother planted a baby one on my beach and it started to spread after a few days. He said that he was starting the infection in my town


The infection  Thank you I was so worried! I had this little area planned out and it wouldn't work at all if the weeds didn't grow


----------

